# t series off a 91 300z???????



## 1slowhatch (Jul 27, 2004)

i'm new here on this forum and before i get flamed, i wanna let u know i drive a 97 honda civic. ( be nice, don't hate please) n e way, i have purchased a t25 / t28 turbo from a 91 300z. i can't find for the life of me an exhaust flange to weld a downpipe to. it's a strange four bolt configuration and all i've found is 5 bolt patterns... no one seems to know where to get this flange. i was thinking u z guys might have some better knowledge on this stuff

thanks to n e one who wants to help me out.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

on the discharge side? I don't remember if this is true or if its just something the voice in my head is telling me but you can use the 5 bolt flange on a 4 bolt turbo. The 5 bolt flange was from older turbos.


----------



## 1slowhatch (Jul 27, 2004)

yeah the discharge side. thanks for your input but i've tried one for a gt25- gt28 and it is a little off on where the studs/ bolts go through. it sucks cause this is the last part to complete my "kit"


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tthat turbo is more of a t2/t25 than anything....it's not even close to a t28 though man........i.e........that turbo is TINY! You'll choke it fast.


----------



## 1slowhatch (Jul 27, 2004)

this things only goin' on a single cam motor so i think i'll be alright w/ it being small..........n e way i'm looking for an exhaust flange to make a downpipe with, i don't need a bigger turbo.


----------

